# Non-TSP chem that etches/deglosses?



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there a chem you can downstream that will take the sheen off of sound semigloss paint? I know TSP will, but I've never used it in a housewash because I'm paranoid about getting it on surfaces that will not be painted and ruining them. 

I've got a house coming up and it's all semigloss. Some of it needs to be scraped but a lot of it is sound and truthfully, I'm looking for a shortcut to dulling the sheen manually (albeit with sandpaper or Gloss Off).


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

There is no substitute for sanding that is guaranteed and downstreaming may not be strong enough, but you could use sodium metasilicate (sold as TSP substitute). Watch your windows and plants. A strong solution will etch glass and kill landscaping.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I was thinking maybe some sodium hydroxide might do the trick too. But unless you're talking about the side of a barn I'd probably just clean and sand. Or just clean and prime. More easy more better. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I was thinking maybe some sodium hydroxide might do the trick too. But unless you're talking about the side of a barn I'd probably just clean and sand. Or just clean and prime. More easy more better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com



I was thinking cleaning and priming would be easier too. 

Sodium hydroxide will strip paint if the mix is too strong :whistling2:

Not that I'd know anything about that....


----------



## APE Painting Inc (Nov 29, 2011)

Emulsion bond in your paint.
Only clean with no rinse t.s.p. With damp rags only as needed.

I've never had a failure painting over semi-gloss.
Sand or Brillo pad if you need in fragile areas, but t.s.p. Is the way to go.
Protect areas as needed.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's the thing...I'm priming everything with Mad Dog primer, and it (unlike 123, coverstain, gripper) says glossy areas must be dulled. Sheesh. I wonder if I can add emulsion bond to the mad dog? I'll have to call them but I'm sure they'll say not to add anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## APE Painting Inc (Nov 29, 2011)

Clean, dry, and dull is the 1,2,3, of painting.
That being said sometimes trial and error is better than counter or book knowledge.

Try an inconspicuous area.
1st with damp tsp rag no rinse solution.
2nd emulsa bond.
Let dry.......
3rd adhesion test with tape or duct tape.


----------

